# .22LR ethical?



## huntNdeer (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok guys, I'm not a predator hunter but hoping to get some input on a little debate happening between my father in law and a friend.

Is a .22lr rifle an ethical gun for hunting coyotes and if so how close should the animal be before a shot is considered?

I appreciate any insight. FYI father in laws says it is and 50yds, our friend says it's not an appropriate weapon no matter the distance. I have no clue.....


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Should be as close as the shooters ability and conditions affecting bullet allow.
http://bearingarms.com/a-22-will-kill-you-further-than-you-can-shoot-it-accurately/


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

When i was about 15 i got my first yote with my .22lr. head shot about 50 yards dropped in its tracks. Never have used a .22 after that though. Seems a bit small. But if its all you have, then use it.


----------



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)

22lr out to 150 yards in the lungs it will run 20 seconds then run out of air. That's how ever deer is killed with a bow...


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

I used a 22 until they came out with the17 WSM . I shot CCI Velocitors out of my M77 and it put a lot of yotes down. Personally I had my gun dialed in at 100 yards and would only try to shoot to125 max.
People crack me up saying it to small a caliber as it understanding the effective range of your gun and ammunition. More deer have probably been poached by people using 22 s and slaughterhouses use them to put down 500 pound plus cows !


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I know a guy that uses 22 shorts out of a hand gun that has a huge snare line. Less than 5ft shot. He normally gets 12 coyotes a year with it. Distance and ammo selection makes a big difference. I wouldn't use a 22lr but mainly because I have a 17hmr I'd use if the 12ga had problems.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Billy_D said:


> 22lr out to 150 yards in the lungs it will run 20 seconds then run out of air. That's how ever deer is killed with a bow...


Nobody in their right mind would intentionally choose a .22LR for yotes at any range much less 150 yards.

Heck, at that range, it often cripples even prairie dogs. And I am here to tell you that 22 rimfire can often be inconsistent, especially at longer ranges.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

WoW. said:


> Nobody in their right mind would intentionally choose a .22LR for yotes at any range much less 150 yards


I take it you never night hunted fox or yotes? Before the 17 WSM came out it not like there were tons of rimfires to choose from. As I stated I killed many fox and yotes with my M77 22 set up , I also bought higher velocity ammo and found what worked.
It's usually not the gun that's the problem it's the shooter just read the deer forum and see how many people can't kill deer with a rifle or shotgun!


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

Must be in my wrong mind because I have killed more than one coyote with a .22. If you can shoot then it will do the job. I prefer using my .223 but the little works when it has to.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a tricked .22 that shoots. The trigger alone cost more than the rifle did.

I can shoot it too.


My point is, suggesting that somebody try 150 yard shots (day or night) with a .22 LR is overestimating the skill level of most hunters.

So, I stand by my original assertion.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

WoW. said:


> I have a tricked .22 that shoots. The trigger alone cost more than the rifle did.
> 
> I can shoot it too.
> 
> ...


I can agree with 150 pushing the range limit of a 22 with my setup 125 was the max!


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Honkkilla59 said:


> I can agree with 150 pushing the range limit of a 22 with my setup 125 was the max!


Heck, I can do better than a hundred with my tricked Charger but, not enough velocity out of a shorter barrel.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Personally I've always used .22lr 10\22 with cci stingers for night hunting. I don't know how many shots I've passed up at 100 to 150yd mostly due to the inaccuracy of the cartridge and not wanting to educate a possible target. Especially with any cross wind. I basically quit night hunting because it. Seems like if your max range is 100yd they'll hold up at 130yd every time. As mentioned above my grandfather's generation and poachers killed more deer with a .22lr than anything else. I've just got my .17wsm this week which is very accurate past 200yd so night hunting will now resume.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

I shot a ruger 10/22 using Remington subsonic at night and the stingers during the day. Night hunting I never shot more than 50 yards and never over 100 during the day. I had a Hail Mary shot on a crow at 175yards, but I would never be able to duplicate that again lol just got lucky


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have always used my 22mag and have had no problem taking them down


----------

